
Please, Keep Your Blog Light - signa11
https://alternativebit.fr/posts/lightweight-blog/
======
sachleen
This goes beyond blogs. So much of the web is cluttered with unnecessary crap,
loading hundreds of resources to show you a small section of text you're
interested in that you have to scroll down to see.

You have to have a content first mentality to do something like this.

Even Medium, for example, blocks me from reading a post until I close a popup
asking me to register an account. No thanks! I just want to read the post.

